# Expenses



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have seen this before. Interesting and amusing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cute article!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've seen that one before also, and it is funny for sure. Probably applicable to just about any dog sport if you think about it


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Great article, and true!


----------

